
Capital Float Tech Blog - cfnamita
https://medium.com/capital-float
======
cfnamita
Capital Float is a digital finance company serving businesses in India.

We provide fast, flexible and transparent working capital finance to
businesses looking to grow their customer base, purchase inventory, or manage
cash flows.

We are constantly trying to build most effective and simple finance products
possible to disrupt Indian market using latest technologies.

We would be publishing our views/stories on our blog, please share your
reviews.

Thank you!

